# Fixing up 55 gallon



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys think would be the best way to aquascape a cichlid tank for my 55 gallon.What do i get and where do i get it?
thank you in advance:fish9:*c/p**c/p*


----------

